# Hcwg-nwtf banquet august 10th



## tiberiuswade1

Hey all come join me at the 11th annual NWTF banquet. Lots of stuff to win in raffles, door prizes and silent/Live auctions. This chapter helps promote youth education events and outings. So if interested let me know...there is early bird raffle for a kimber 9mm before July 31st
Hey your friends together and get table thru me asap

https://events.nwtf.org/431420-2018/tickets

2018 HarrisCountyWildlifeGroup
11th Annual Hunting Heritage Banquet
August10,2018
Whitney Oaks Hall 
816 Whitney Dr.
HoustonTx,77022

Norm Wade
281-682-3264
NWTF Texas state board

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk
https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/5b5a8f142e694/Emailing NWTF FLYER 2018-7.pdf


----------



## Mr. Saltwater

Awesome job getting those kids into the outdoors...keep up the good work!!

Hope ya'll have a great turnout for a great cause!!


----------

